# Pain in my right heel



## Tracy (Jun 24, 2008)

Since I have started walking I have been experiencing pain in my right heel. If I have been on my feet all day or after I walk if I sit down and get back up on it, it really hurts. I'm thinking it might be a heel spur but not sure what to do to ease the pain. Does anyone have any suggestions without me having to go to the doctor.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Tracy, It does sound like heel spurs. Mine are bothering me too. I know I get the most relief from cortizone shots at the Dr, Otherwise there is a type of heel and arch support cushion that gives me relief that the dr recommends(it doesnt help in the summer when I just wear sandles and flip flops though). the support is just for the back of your shoes. You dont want the ones that are for the whole bottom of the shoe. An anti-inflammatory and regular stretching exercises can help and I also like to soak my feet in a warm epsom salt bath. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2008)

This is properly called plantar fasciitis. Wikipedia provides some information:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantar_fasciitis

There has been more than one thread here on Dims on this topic. Here are two that I found:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5870&highlight=fasciatis

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6956&highlight=Plantar+fasciitis

If you google the term, you'll also find more information than you can even absorb.


----------



## Tracy (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you both for the information.


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Tracy! 

The pain does sound like heel spurs. I suffered with them for over a year but stretching my foot (I used a towel to pull the front part of my foot back, especially in the am before getting out of bed) really helped. Good luck!

Asshley


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 24, 2008)

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Hey Tracy!
> 
> The pain does sound like heel spurs. I suffered with them for over a year but stretching my foot (I used a towel to pull the front part of my foot back, especially in the am before getting out of bed) really helped. Good luck!
> 
> Asshley



And this is what _my_ doctor had me do for plantar fasciitis (3x a day for 10 minutes each), so it ought to help no matter what you've got.


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 24, 2008)

Tracy said:


> [F]Since I have started walking I have been experiencing pain in my right heel. If I have been on my feet all day or after I walk if I sit down and get back up on it, it really hurts. I'm thinking it might be a heel spur but not sure what to do to ease the pain. Does anyone have any suggestions without me having to go to the doctor. [/FONT]




Stretching your foot with a towel(especially in the morning), taking anti inflammatory medicines, getting a heal pad will all help. 

Personally I bought a padded insert and cut just the heal part off, and glued one of the heal pads inside of it. That really helped me alot. 

Anyways, make sure you aren't wearing flip flops,or loose fitting shoes,etc while it is healing. Also try to reduce some of the impact your heals. I know you said that you had started walking, if you need to do something to substitute for the exercise I would recommend water exercises, or a stationary bike.

I hope you feel better, it can be very painful, and take forever to heal.


----------



## Tracy (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the helpful information. I did the towel exercise this morning and will do it the three times a day as recommended. I'm going to get by Walmart this weekend to get me a heel pad and as bad as I hate it I am setting my flip flops to the side for a while. Again thanks to everyone for the helpful information.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 6, 2011)

Holy crap.

I have plantar fascitis in my right heel and it's excrutiating.

I've had it before, but not nearly this bad. I'm trying to not walk on it much and I bought a really good heal orthotic, but it's still sore. I stayed home from work yesterday hoping I would get a little relief from it. It's better today, but I know that i'll walk all the improvement off.

Does anyone know how long this thing will take to heal?


----------



## Tad (May 6, 2011)

Time is indefinate.....you need to stop aggravating it, then the inflamation should gradually go down.

One question: what, if anything, do you wear on your feet around the house? You may well need to be protecting anytime you are on your feet, not only when you are out.

Good luck at getting over this, I remember my bout with it, and it is not a happy memory (and I still have to be really careful with my footwear....at least I'm not as bad yet as my mom who needs to wear good quality running shoes as 'slippers' in the house to avoid a flare up)


----------



## Surlysomething (May 6, 2011)

Tad said:


> Time is indefinate.....you need to stop aggravating it, then the inflamation should gradually go down.
> 
> One question: what, if anything, do you wear on your feet around the house? You may well need to be protecting anytime you are on your feet, not only when you are out.
> 
> Good luck at getting over this, I remember my bout with it, and it is not a happy memory (and I still have to be really careful with my footwear....at least I'm not as bad yet as my mom who needs to wear good quality running shoes as 'slippers' in the house to avoid a flare up)


 
I think I aggravate it every time I step down. But I do need new runners, that's a must.

It just reminds me of something my Grandma once told me.

"If you're ever worried about something, put a rock in your shoe. You won't think of anything else but how your foot hurts".


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 6, 2011)

Surlysomething, have you seen your doctor about this? I just want to be sure you're diagnosed right. If you have plantar fasciitis, physical therapy might help, because they can give you exercises which will help you stretch it appropriately. Also, if you put a plastic bottle of water in the freezer, it becomes just the right shape and size to stay under your heel, and lasts a long time. Just remember, 15 minutes on, 15 minutes off, unless your doctor tells you otherwise.

Can you take anti-inflammatory medications like Ibuprofen?

Wanna hear a kicker? I have a fibroma in my plantar fascia on my left foot, which feels like I'm walking on a marble. It's a real kick in the pants, lemme tell you. They can remove it but it usually grows back. Nice, huh?

And yes, get new shoes. Like, today. I love the New Balance 623 (used to get the 622 but they stopped making it) in wide width. That's what this nurse, who's on her feet 12, 13, 14 hours straight prefers. I get 'em from Zappos, and they're awesome.


----------

